# Besitzen Sie einen 4:3- oder einen Breitbild-Monitor?



## Administrator (13. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Gunter (13. Oktober 2008)

nun ja - eigentlich habe ich ja zwei 5:4 monitore (je 1280x1024)...


----------



## HanFred (13. Oktober 2008)

ich habe auch einen 5:4 monitor, also kann ich hier nicht abstimmen.
nicht dass mich das stören würde.


----------



## Jojoselavi (13. Oktober 2008)

Iiyama Prolite E2201W-B1. 22 Zoll Breitbild, geiles Teil


----------



## skicu (13. Oktober 2008)

Mein Browser weigert sich, an Umfragen hier im Forum teilzunehmen. Da passt wohl was mit dem JS nicht. 

Ich hab jedenfalls zweimal 4:3 am Desktop, einen 16:10 am Notebook und werde mir nächsten Monat noch einen 16:9 für den Desktop kaufen.


----------



## ultio (13. Oktober 2008)

16:10 in 1920x1200. Die PCGames Seite ist da wirklich mikrig. Und die PCGH Seite hat einen riesen weißen Rand nach rechts. Ich finde da sollte man langsam mal was daran ändern, 16:10 / 9 ist die Zukunft. Das zeigen die Notebookverkäufe und die neuen TFTs, die alle Breitbildschirme sind.


----------



## Jojoselavi (13. Oktober 2008)

meiner packt maximal 1680x1050, aber weil da viel zu große Ränder enstehen, hab ich 1152x864 drin. Is aber immer noch zu viel, selbst da entstehen Ränder. Die meisten Seiten sind auf 1024x768 optimiert^^


----------



## bsekranker (13. Oktober 2008)

skicu am 13.10.2008 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Browser weigert sich, an Umfragen hier im Forum teilzunehmen. Da passt wohl was mit dem JS nicht.


Das ging mit bei der "Welches OS"-Umfrage auch so.

Hier geht es komischerweise wieder. :o


----------



## Gunter (13. Oktober 2008)

ultio am 13.10.2008 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> 16:10 in 1920x1200. Die PCGames Seite ist da wirklich mikrig. Und die PCGH Seite hat einen riesen weißen Rand nach rechts. Ich finde da sollte man langsam mal was daran ändern, 16:10 / 9 ist die Zukunft. Das zeigen die Notebookverkäufe und die neuen TFTs, die alle Breitbildschirme sind.


und was spricht dagegen, das browser-fenster NICHT im vollbild-modus laufen zu lassen, sondern nebenbei noch ne sidebar, kontaktleiste (icq o.ä.) und dergleichen laufen zu lassen?

man kann doch net ernsthaft erwarten, dass eine website sich solchen riesen-auflösungen anpasst.


----------



## SMB_Horny (13. Oktober 2008)

Gunter am 13.10.2008 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ultio am 13.10.2008 14:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei entsprechender Vorplanung ist eine dynamische Anpassung der Webseite an das Ausgabegeräte durchaus möglich. Das Problem ist aber ein anderes, denn wenn der Text zusehr in die Breite geht, dann findet man vom Ende einer Zeile nicht den Anfang der nächsten Zeile (jedenfalls nicht so einfach).
Aber man könnte natürlich merhere Elemente nebeneinander platzieren - z.B. die Queickpolls neben statt unter das Menü usw. aber der Aufwand wäre natürlich nich gering, man müsste zwei sehr unterschiedliche Layouts entwerfen. Das ist es wohl nicht Wert, da gebe ich dir Recht.


----------



## ghost5000 (13. Oktober 2008)

Widescreen/22 Zoll  (16:10)


----------



## skicu (13. Oktober 2008)

Hat hier eigentlich niemand einen 16:9er Schirm?
Ich wollte mir, sobald verfügbar, den neuen BenQ E2200HD holen. 1920x1080er Auflösung auf einem 21,5" Bildschirm. Pixeldichte ftw!


----------



## Blackout (14. Oktober 2008)

Zwei Asus 22 Zoll Widescreen nebeneinander und eine Gesamtauflösung von 3360x1050   

Also 2x 16:10


----------



## McDrake (14. Oktober 2008)

bsekranker am 13.10.2008 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> skicu am 13.10.2008 14:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ging bei beiden nicht :/
Hab seit letzter Woche nen WS


----------



## Blackout (14. Oktober 2008)

McDrake am 14.10.2008 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 13.10.2008 14:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hier war die erste Umfrage wo ich wieder teilnehmen konnte.
Bei den anderen konnte ich auf Absenden soviel klicken wie ich wollte, da passierte nichts.


----------



## willkeinen (14. Oktober 2008)

Samsung Syncmaster 223BW 21,6" oder so auf jedenfall 16:10


----------



## SoSchautsAus (15. Oktober 2008)

skicu am 13.10.2008 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Browser weigert sich, an Umfragen hier im Forum teilzunehmen. Da passt wohl was mit dem JS nicht.


Wenn man von der Startseite aus abstimmt, dann geht es immer. Im Thread geht es bei mir auch nicht. Schrott. 

@ topic: [X] 4:3 

SSA


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (16. Oktober 2008)

Ist 2560 x 1600 16:9 oder 16:10 

naja, ich habe mal "beide" gewählt, da ich im Schlafzimmer noch einen 19" 4:3 und hier nebendran noch einen 22" am alten PC stehen habe  daraus folgt:

*19" LG 4:3*

- 2,6 Ghz SingleCore
- 500 MB RAM
- Grafik onBoard
- 60 GB HDD

*22" Fujitsu Siemens Breitbild (16:9)*

- CPU: P4 670 HT 3.8GHz 2MB Cache
- RAM: 4GB DDR2: 2x1GB 800Mhz & 2x1GB 667Mhz
- 74 GB 10.000 U/Min. & 160 GB 7.200 U/Min.
- Mainboard: nForce4 Intel Edition Chipsatz-Motherboard PCI Express SLI
- Grafikkarte: GeForce 7800 GTX @ 256MB

*30" Samsung Breitbild (glaub 16:10)*

(siehe Signatur)


----------



## Zsinj (18. Oktober 2008)

[x] Widescreen 1680*1050

Genauer:  Samsung 226BW


----------



## olstyle (18. Oktober 2008)

[x]Beides
22" WS am Desktop
und
14,1" 4:3 beim Notebook


----------



## Dario90 (18. Oktober 2008)

[X] Breitbild, 16:10, 22" / Samsung SyncMaster 225BW


----------



## Jolly_Roger (18. Oktober 2008)

[X] Breitbild  - 16:10 -  22"  -  Samsung SyncMaster 2232BW


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (19. Oktober 2008)

Jolly_Roger am 18.10.2008 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Breitbild  - 16:10 -  22"  -  Samsung SyncMaster 2232BW



Hm, dann nehme ich an, dass mein 30" SyncMaster 305T ebenfalls von Samsung wohl auch 16:10 ist..


----------



## IXS (19. Oktober 2008)

16:9 am Fernseher kann man ja akzeptieren. Wenn die Filme in dem Format ausgestrahlt werden, sieht man mehr.
Aber am Computer? Da macht man eine Internetseite auf und unten fehlt was (Bei HD Auflösung).... Oder aus einem Magermodell wird eine fette Sau, nur weil die vorgegebene Auflösung das Bild seitlich streckt. Bei den TFTs gibt es obendrein keine ordentliche Lösung für die Schriftgröße, wenn man die native Auflösung fährt (Full HD). Dann kommt es zu dem Effekt, dass man sehr nahe an den Monitor geht und dann ständig den Kopf hin und her bewegt... Oder man fährt eine interpolierte Auflösung, die erstrecht für Augenkrebs sorgt.

Ich finds echt klasse. 

Geht man in einen Mediamarkt (oder sonstiges Multimedia Fachgeschäft), sieht man die Summe des Unfugs: 
Während die Kunden sich auf "obercoole" 16:9 HD TFTs mit Hi Glare stürzen, wie die Aasgeier auf einen Kadaver, haben die Mitarbeiter 4:3 Monitore mit der aufwändigen Entspiegelung um ergonomisch arbeiten zu können. sonst würden sie wahrscheinlich irgendwann streiken, weil der Arbeitsplatz zu schwierig ist....


----------



## skicu (19. Oktober 2008)

IXS am 19.10.2008 09:24 schrieb:
			
		

> 16:9 am Fernseher kann man ja akzeptieren. Wenn die Filme in dem Format ausgestrahlt werden, sieht man mehr.
> Aber am Computer? Da macht man eine Internetseite auf und unten fehlt was (Bei HD Auflösung).... Oder aus einem Magermodell wird eine fette Sau, nur weil die vorgegebene Auflösung das Bild seitlich streckt. Bei den TFTs gibt es obendrein keine ordentliche Lösung für die Schriftgröße, wenn man die native Auflösung fährt (Full HD). Dann kommt es zu dem Effekt, dass man sehr nahe an den Monitor geht und dann ständig den Kopf hin und her bewegt... Oder man fährt eine interpolierte Auflösung, die erstrecht für Augenkrebs sorgt.
> 
> Ich finds echt klasse.


Nur wenn man damit Probleme hat. Ich kann auch sehr kleine Schrift noch normal von meinem Stuhl aus lesen.
Ich kaufe einen Full HD Monitor mit 21,5" *wegen* der hohen Pixeldichte.



> Geht man in einen Mediamarkt (oder sonstiges Multimedia Fachgeschäft), sieht man die Summe des Unfugs:
> Während die Kunden sich auf "obercoole" 16:9 HD TFTs mit Hi Glare stürzen, wie die Aasgeier auf einen Kadaver, haben die Mitarbeiter 4:3 Monitore mit der aufwändigen Entspiegelung um ergonomisch arbeiten zu können. sonst würden sie wahrscheinlich irgendwann streiken, weil der Arbeitsplatz zu schwierig ist....


Normalerweise werden 16:10 verkauft, keine 16:9.
Ich sehe mir täglich am PC Filme und Serien an, und die schwarzen Streifen nerven bei meinen bisherigen 4:3 Schirmen wirklich sehr. Ich bin gespannt darauf, einen 16:9er zu testen.


----------



## Maulwurf2005 (19. Oktober 2008)

[x] beides

einen 17" 5:4, einen 19" 4:3 und einen 24" 16:10. Also kann ich mit gutem gewissen beides ankreuzen^^.....


----------



## Homerclon (22. Oktober 2008)

[X] Ich surfe mit einem 4:3-Monitor

Ich surfe mit dem aber nicht nur, ich nutze den immer noch zum zocken.

Aber mit dem nächsten Rechner ist auch ein neuer Monitor geplant, das wird dann ein Breitbild-Monitor sein.


----------



## vinc (22. Oktober 2008)

skicu am 13.10.2008 23:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat hier eigentlich niemand einen 16:9er Schirm?
> Ich wollte mir, sobald verfügbar, den neuen BenQ E2200HD holen. 1920x1080er Auflösung auf einem 21,5" Bildschirm. Pixeldichte ftw!



Hab meinen alten PC an nem 32" (FullHD) hängen. Da dieser PC nur als Datenspeicher arbeitet bräuchte ich eigentlich gar keinen Monitor, allerdings seh ich trotzdem gerne was.
Zwar ist die Pixeldichte zu einem 21,5" Monitor nicht wirklich fein, aber bisher hat mich nichts gestört.
Mein nächster echter Monitor soll aber auch ein 16:9 werden.

Notebook hat 16:10.

In der Arbeit verwenden wir 5:4 Monitore, wobei ich nicht verstehen kann, dass die bei uns immer noch ausgerollt werden. Meiner Meinung nach hat man mit einem 16:10 Bildschirm wesentliche Vorteile einem 5:4 Monitor gegenüber - vorallem im Bereich Office.


----------



## faZe (25. Oktober 2008)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die schon so verbreitet sind! Als ich meinen Mitte 06 kaufte war ich noch ein Vorreiter 

[x] Widescreen .. LG Flatron W204 20" 16:10
vllt kommt bald ein 24" oder 26" dazu

Ob der Verbreitung ist es umso schlimmer, dass viele Entwickler immernoch keinen echten Widescreen-Modus einbauen. Aktuellstes Beispiel: Far Cry 2


----------



## IXS (25. Oktober 2008)

faZe am 25.10.2008 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die schon so verbreitet sind! Als ich meinen Mitte 06 kaufte war ich noch ein Vorreiter
> 
> [x] Widescreen .. LG Flatron W204 20" 16:10
> vllt kommt bald ein 24" oder 26" dazu
> ...




Es gibt wohl noch Entwickler die denken können... Nur wie lange noch...
Widescreen ist so ein Schmarren. besonders am PC und bei Computerspielen.


----------



## faZe (26. Oktober 2008)

IXS am 25.10.2008 23:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Widescreen ist so ein Schmarren. besonders am PC und bei Computerspielen.


Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du nie über längere Zeit einen Widescreen Monitor genießen durftest. Sonst würde deine Meinung sicher anders ausfallen


----------



## IXS (27. Oktober 2008)

faZe am 26.10.2008 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> IXS am 25.10.2008 23:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun, ich gehöre zu der Sorte, die Computer repariert, Leute berät und auf deren Wünsche eingeht ... 
Von daher bin ich mir der Fakten stets bewusst . Bei 16:9(10) , High Glare und TFT hört bei mir der Spaß auf. Wenn jemand so ein Gerät haben will, werde ich mich hüten, was dagegen zu sagen, aber aussagen wie "das ist alles so klein" , kommen von den Leuten und am Ende  wird ein verzerrter Modus ausgewählt, damit die Leute das vernünftig lesen können, ohne 30 cm vor dem 21" Bildschirm zu hocken.

Ich sehe auch, wie schlecht besonders TFT Fernseher das Bild wiedergeben. Ich sehe auch, dass bei HD Content, das Bild zwischen Bewegungskompensation und ausgelassenen Frames pendelt. 
Ich könnte gar nicht so viel    , wie mir dann zumute wird.

Und, Widescreen ist auch nur dahin gehend "gut", dass man in der Breite mehr sehen kann, wenn die Auflösung höher als bei 4:3 ist. Aber ein Monitor, der generell eine höhere Auflösung hat, wären alle Richtungen "höher auflösend". 
Und wenn es dann noch eine Röhre wäre, wäre die relative Auflösung egal, die Farben immer korrekt und Bewegungskompensation kein Problem....

Und , dass High Glare eigentlich die "billige" Version der Kunststofffolien darstellt, sei nur nebenher erwähnt...


----------



## fragapple (27. Oktober 2008)

Mein Bildschirm hat 5:4 ..


----------



## Neawoulf (1. November 2008)

Ich hab auch nen 5:4 Monitor (1280 x 1024) ... ist noch ein alter CRT. Ehrlich gesagt ärgert mich diese Breitbild Sache derzeit irgendwie. Mein Monitor wird langsam alt und sollte  bald ersetzt werden und ich spiele tatsächlich mit dem Gedanken, mir einen Breitbild TFT Monitor zu kaufen. Das Problem dabei ist: Ich spiele sehr gern mal alte Spiele aus DOS Zeiten (vor allem die guten alten Lucas Arts Adventures) und habe keine Lust auf Verzerrungen oder schwarze Balken am Rand.

Wie auch immer ... ein neuer Monitor muss bald her, aber ich werde schauen, ob ich noch einen von den scheinbar immer seltener werdenden 4:3 Monitoren bekomme.


----------



## skicu (1. November 2008)

skicu am 13.10.2008 23:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat hier eigentlich niemand einen 16:9er Schirm?
> Ich wollte mir, sobald verfügbar, den neuen BenQ E2200HD holen. 1920x1080er Auflösung auf einem 21,5" Bildschirm. Pixeldichte ftw!


Hab ihn jetzt. Tolles Teil. Nur war kein DVI Kabel dabei... auf das warte ich jetzt noch.


----------



## Spassbremse (17. November 2008)

Ich habe einen 22" Widescreen zum Spielen und einen 19" TFT zum Arbeiten. Außerdem stehen auf'm Speicher noch ein 15" Monitor, 2x 17" und einmal 19" rum; alle soweit funktionsfähig...


----------

